# Need a good laugh?



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

omg!! LOL!!!! Those are GREAT pictures!

I wish I could do that with Vito. he tries to eat the hair. :yuck:


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

Thats funny! George Whashington would have been a good idea, Blonde Bombshell is close enough! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I thought he was George myself!!! LOL!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Those are too funny! Great job.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I always wondered how you can do that. The furminator! I have to get one of them.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That could definitely win a photo contest. He looks like the Wizard of Oz lion.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Oh my goodness. That is funny! I wish George (the magazine) was still in print...they could definitely use that as a cover!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now that is talent!!!!! My dog hair would have just been blowing across the front into the neighbors yard. I am not that creative.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those pictures just cracked me up. Wise lion and blonde bombshell are both perfect.


----------



## s6m1l88 (Mar 12, 2008)

lol that's great!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL that is a riot. I think you have created a new breed of dog there. Maybe a Liolden. :


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

I see maybe a little Farrah Fawcett


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Lady Di said:


> I see maybe a little Farrah Fawcett


Now that was funny!!!!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Farrah on the right is MUCH better looking !!!


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

> Farrah on the right is MUCH better looking !!!


I totally agree with you on that one  but honestly do any of you old gals out there remember trying to look like this? LOL


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG! hysterical!


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

OMG! ROFL! Those are hysterical. That would never happen at my house. 1. They wouldn't sit still and let me do that. 2. They are all hair eaters. :yuck: Thanks for the chuckle, that was very creative.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh, what a cruel mommy


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Very cute, you made a poodle!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> LOL that is a riot. I think you have created a new breed of dog there. Maybe a Liolden. :


Does it shed?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

lol... that's a lot of hair!!!!


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

Hilarious. Mine have never had that much patience for brushing, much less lying around for me to play with the hair afterwards


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Haha, those are hilarious!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Love it That is a ton of fur! Mine would have never sat still for a photo like that...


----------



## jendmb (Jan 13, 2008)

that's so funny. My golden would just be trying to eat it! I'm not sure why she thinks her own hair is a tasty thing to eat!


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Those are TOO funny!!!! hahaha....made my day!


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Brilliant. He doesn't look amused though, LOL.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

too funny:wiggle:

Debbie & mason


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Champ does NOT look amused! But at least he's a good sport about it.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Too funny, thanks for the laugh


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Love the pictures! You need to enter him in www.worldwidefido.com contest. I think you could definitely win. Now all he needs is an outfit like George Washington and he will be all set for Halloween.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Haha thanks everyone! I actually did enter him in the worldwide fido contest last month, I made a thread about it in the General section but it got lost somewhere with the older posts :


----------



## embreeo (Aug 19, 2006)

Those are the cutest/funniest pics I've ever seen! I have a furminator too ... but I never thought of using it that way!! Hmmmmmm


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Champ baby, you made my day!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

GEEZ ...
LOOKS LIKE ME !!!
WHEN I DON'T PUT TONS & TONS OF ANTI FRIZZ, HAIR STRAIGHTNER, SPRAY, FLATTENING IRON, ETC, ETC !!!
:bowl::bowl::bowl:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My niece just said he looks like Miss America


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh geeze! Too funny! I can tell you that Champ's modeling has now convincd me to go buy a furminator, looks like it works good!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks for the laugh (I'm at work still 8am to midnight) - I needed that to get me thru until quitting time. Too cute.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Laughing my butt off..............thanks for the levity. I'm on the 3am to 1pm tour and I needed it too!


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this! With all the bad news posted here I thought everyone would get a chuckle out of this one.
Great picks...lol


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Peg, you're an angel! Thanks for resurrecting this thread. I really needed to smile and laugh today! :wavey:


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

DaMama said:


> Peg, you're an angel! Thanks for resurrecting this thread. I really needed to smile and laugh today! :wavey:


See now you made me smile again. I hope it keeps going and going..


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Those pictures just made my day!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks for the laugh.We all need it today.


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

ha ha ha , pure genius.


----------

